# New member



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

no one can hate yet. u didn't give any details 

welcome!


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

FacePlant4Free said:


> no one can hate yet. u didn't give any details
> 
> welcome!


And that's why I won't :laugh:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

bienvenue sur le forum!  Excusez mon français, ça craint :laugh:


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

corneilli said:


> And that's why I won't :laugh:


no one should make fun of what you ride. they should only make fun of you if your a jerk on the forum


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

cypher_chik said:


> bienvenue sur le forum!  Excusez mon français, ça craint :laugh:


Haha, I live in Flanders so I speak Dutch


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

corneilli said:


> Haha, I live in Flanders so I speak Dutch


haha you know I was thinking that after I posted this... damn it :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

corneilli said:


> I'm not mentioning more because I know most people don't like Burton alot around here  NS-fans everywhere


Nothing wrong with Burton, I'm on a 100% Burton setup at the moment. When my new (non-Burton) board gets here from Germany I'll be putting Burton Bindings on a $1500 board. And riding it with Burton boots. 

Welcome to the forum...


----------

